# Show actual speed of interface



## Steffen (Nov 26, 2021)

How can I show the actual speed of a network interface if media is set to autoselect?

I checked some ifconfig flags and sysctl, without success. dmesg was rotated.

BR,

Steffen


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2021)

Steffen said:


> How can I show the actual speed of a network interface if media is set to autoselect?


When it's connected and the auto-negotiation did its thing.

```
em0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 9000
        options=481249b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,LRO,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWFILTER,NOMAP>
        ether 68:05:ca:22:91:9c
        inet 192.168.10.190 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.10.255
        inet 192.168.10.202 netmask 0xffffffff broadcast 192.168.10.202
        inet6 fe80::6a05:caff:fe22:919c%em0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        inet6 2001:xxx:xxxx:xxx::190 prefixlen 64
        inet6 2001:xxx:xxxx:xxx::202 prefixlen 128
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```

1000baseT is 1Gbps.


----------



## covacat (Nov 26, 2021)

i think it depends on the driver
on a vm with vmx adapters (vmware) its not shown
on my physical boxes is shown (bce)
virtualized em is shown


----------



## Steffen (Nov 26, 2021)

covacat said:


> i think it depends on the driver
> on a vm with vmx adapters (vmware) its not shown
> on my physical boxes is shown (bce)
> virtualized em is shown


Yes, I forgot to add this important fact, thank you.

I am on ESXi with a vmx adapter.


----------



## matiasb (Feb 21, 2022)

Hi! I'm having the same problem. When I try to find out the speed I get "Ethernet autoselect". Did you find another place to look for the speed that was negotiated?
Thanks!


```
vmx1: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
........
    options=4e403bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,VLAN_HWTSO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6,NOMAP>
    media: Ethernet autoselect
    status: active
```


----------

